# spraying water to deter nipping??



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi all

just after some advice please?

Rigby is 12 weeks old and is still quite nippy- more so when he has a mad couple of hours in the evening- he will chew our feet and hands constantly and as much as I try and replace with toys and chews he's not interested.

So my question is should I use a water spray bottle and spray at his face to stop him?

My friend has done it with her puppy and she stopped nipping within days!

HELP!!

xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

At this age is is more important for him to learn good bite inhibition - then to stop biting totally once he has learned good inhibition.

This is an excellent free download about training which should help:

http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/after-you-get-your-puppy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

trry ignoring him, I am not a personal fan of spraying with water...you will have to spray them with water to bathe them, and I didn't want any bad association to water, so what we did as lady was a big time nipper was....1 ignore them, they will see that as soon as they bite, play time stops, some dogs respond to a high pitched yelp to let them know that it hurts. or time outs work well to. 
Lady was such a nipper that she brought me to tears one night as I thought I had gotten a badly agressive dog...which was not the case.


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> trry ignoring him, I am not a personal fan of spraying with water...you will have to spray them with water to bathe them, and I didn't want any bad association to water, so what we did as lady was a big time nipper was....1 ignore them, they will see that as soon as they bite, play time stops, some dogs respond to a high pitched yelp to let them know that it hurts. or time outs work well to.
> Lady was such a nipper that she brought me to tears one night as I thought I had gotten a badly agressive dog...which was not the case.


When did she stop nipping?

x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Try spraying one of the proprietry chew stop sprays on your hands and feet (remember not to touch your face until you have washed your hands!). Usually these sprays contain a very bitter flavour, harmless but unpleasent bit like the nail varnish to stop nail chewing. A good mouthful of that a few times may do the trick, along with as has already been said ignoring the behaviour and trying not to become agitated as this intensifies the game. Possibly puppy is also overtired so perhaps try and calm him down if he gets too hyper.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

looby said:


> When did she stop nipping?
> 
> x


By 6 months it was gone....it dwindled from 4 months on...3.5 months was the peak for lady...it felt like all she would do was nip, just be diligent...now they say to never use a crate as punishment. but we were advised by our trainer that when Lady got really out of hand, to just pick her up and put her in her crate for 5 minutes...don't scold her or yell or anything, but it was just to let her know that play time would be over if she did this...she still loves her crate, and this didn't cause any crate issues with her....so as a last resort a good thing to try. And I know it can be super frustrating...try and stay calm...dogs feed off of our energy.


----------

